# What Colour?



## -IgNiS- (May 29, 2009)

i just made a new character, but i just cant pick a colour!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2332221
just say your favourite, thnx


----------



## Jelly (May 29, 2009)

GREEN


----------



## Psi Xen (May 29, 2009)

I guess I would first pick the middle one.  The second rank is the one on the left.  And last is the one on the right.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 29, 2009)

I vote for the middle one.


----------



## Meeew (May 29, 2009)

teal@

do itttt


----------



## HoneyPup (May 29, 2009)

orange.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 29, 2009)

pink.


----------



## Ikrit (May 29, 2009)

orange!


----------



## Jack (May 29, 2009)

the purple one. or blue, any shade of blue!


----------



## Human (May 29, 2009)

Orange


----------



## Gavrill (May 29, 2009)

Biased answer: green


----------



## MetroidBob (May 29, 2009)

I'm partial to both the orange and green, myself.


----------



## Erewolf (May 29, 2009)

Another biased answer: Orange


----------



## Arcadium (May 29, 2009)

Should be a Poll, but that's another thing.

The furfag inside me says green, or orange. More orange though, since i don't see that all too often.


----------



## -IgNiS- (May 29, 2009)

uhm, could you please say your opinion on furrafinity? easier to count


----------

